# Brake Controler Issue 2008 Silverado



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I just picked up my new truck on Monday. And yesterday I tried to install my brake controller. I found the wires under the dash and the power supply under the hood. I hooked up the power to the battery. Hooked up the wires to the brake controller. But it just flashes OC, which is signal interupt.

I have hooked up the trailer to the truck and everything else works, brake lights, signal lights ect... It is just the brake controller that doesnt seem to register. Even if you use the manual slide I dont get an error and I dont hear the brakes on the trailer engaging.

Anyone have any idea's? Its a 2008 Silverado with a husky excursion brake controller.

Kos


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

First thing I would do is get a volt meter and make sure your getting voltage out of the blue wire on the controler, then check to see that you have that same voltage at the plug (while you manauly slide the controler). Youll need another person. If you have good voltage, and it changes when you "slide", the I would look and check all ground connections again. Good luck.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I have an 06 and had to add a fuse before the controller would work properly. I'm thinking it was for the power feed to the trailer.
good luck,
Brian


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You might want to take a look at THIS LINK for a few answers about hooking up a brake controller and trailer charging circuit on the new model GM trucks and SUV's. Let my pain be your gain


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

California Jim said:


> You might want to take a look at THIS LINK for a few answers about hooking up a brake controller and trailer charging circuit on the new model GM trucks and SUV's. Let my pain be your gain


Owww. Thank you for going through this first. Do you remember if your Drk Blue wire was labeled AUX is the brake wire.

I have the 5 wires. 
Blk/Red - power ---> power of brake controller
White - ground ---> white/ground of brake controller
Blue/White brk light ---> light inidcator brake controller
drk blue AUX ---> brake wire brake controller
orange ---> not used

I didnt realize there was a 2nd power under the hood, only found the one that was between the fuse box and the frame (right side) and my truck did have the fuse for that one. I will double check the fuse box at lunch and see about the second wire.

Thanks again for your post Jim.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

KosinTrouble said:


> You might want to take a look at THIS LINK for a few answers about hooking up a brake controller and trailer charging circuit on the new model GM trucks and SUV's. Let my pain be your gain


Owww. Thank you for going through this first. Do you remember if your Drk Blue wire was labeled AUX is the brake wire.

I have the 5 wires. 
Blk/Red - power ---> power of brake controller
White - ground ---> white/ground of brake controller
Blue/White brk light ---> light inidcator brake controller
drk blue AUX ---> brake wire brake controller
orange ---> not used

I didnt realize there was a 2nd power under the hood, only found the one that was between the fuse box and the frame (right side) and my truck did have the fuse for that one. I will double check the fuse box at lunch and see about the second wire.

Thanks again for your post Jim.
[/quote]

I don't remember what the wire labels were, but it was all pretty obvious as the Prodigy wire colors matched up with the GM harness wires. I think there was one wire that didn't exactly match, but the process of elimination from connecting all other wires showed where it should go.

Good Luck!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I need to do this job this weekend, and this is one thing that I wish that GMC had left alone. It was so easy to just plug in the harness to the Prodigy, and to the black box, and you were done. So I need to get the 2 metric nuts for the posts under the hood, and find a 40 amp fuse. What a PITA. Oh well, gotta do what we gotta do.

Cheers


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

What to say THANKS to Jim. Got it working last night, yes it was a bit of a hassle but I did find an awsome document that can help. So Bob and Ang, take a look at this document, it is excellent..

http://www.stealthv.com/images/GMT900_Trai...ler_Install.pdf

Kos


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

KosinTrouble said:


> What to say THANKS to Jim. Got it working last night, yes it was a bit of a hassle but I did find an awsome document that can help. So Bob and Ang, take a look at this document, it is excellent..
> 
> http://www.stealthv.com/images/GMT900_Trai...ler_Install.pdf
> 
> Kos


Outstanding link


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw the link that Jim posted, and it is perfect. Excellent with pictures and good description. So I guess this weekend I will be busy putting in the Prodigy.

Thanks.


----------

